# Darkhawk Campaign OOC (accepting alternates)!



## airwalkrr (Feb 9, 2007)

What would have happened if Iuz had won the Greyhawk Wars? This campaign!



			
				Heroes of Horror said:
			
		

> The Old One holds sway over the Flanaess, ruling with an iron fist and commanding armies of humanoid footsoldiers and fiendish generals. Those humans, elves, and dwarves who swore fealty to Iuz serve him as little more than favored slaves or disposable soldiers. The majority are not so lucky and toil in endless misery as downtrodden slaves. Those few kingdoms that survive outside his control are pale shadows of what they once were, rogue states still pursuing a guerilla war they have already lost. Even now, these kingdoms cannot help but squabble among themselves for a preeminent place in the order of dying nations, their skirmishes making Iuz's remaining tasks all the easier.




Little is known about the exact events precipitating Iuz's ascension to power over the entire Flanaess. What few details are known is this. The Northern Alliance first swept from Stonehold to devour Tenh, and from there it proceeded like a juggernaut to overrun the Pale and breach the borders of Nyrond. Simultaneously, the Fruztii, Cruski, and Schnai laid waste to Ratik and poured into the Bone March and Northern Province in droves. The Mad Overking Ivid V, who had been preparing for an invasion of Almor to take advantage of Nyrond's distraction, was taken completely unaware as the barbarians ransacked the Great Kingdom through Ivid's back door. Meanwhile, Iuz overthrew the Heirarchs during the height of the Blood-Moon Festival and began preparations for invasion of his other neighbors to the south. King Belvor IV attempted to warn the Shield Lands, but his warnings fell on deaf ears and soon Iuz had the Shield Lands flanked with forces overruning the Bandit Kingdoms. The Shield Lands fell quickly.

What happened next is a blur in the minds of many. It is recalled that disagreements between the nations of the Sheldomar Valley led to a delay in aid from Keoland and her allies. It is also known that Turrosh Mak rising in the Pomarj distracted the Ulek states. However, it is widely believed that the turning point of the war was when Belvor suddenly fell dead while leading an elite force of knights to sunder the seige of Chendl. Whether by dark eldritch magic or cunning assassination, Chendl lost hope at the sight of its fallen regent, and the city collapsed in on itself. Iuz's forces ran amok through Chendl and decimated a relief force sent from the Gran March only days too late. Ket swept through Bissel and Gran March with astounding speed led by black knights who used dark magic previously unheard of.

At any rate, the many other nations fell quickly like dominoes before the imposing power of Iuz and his allies. Rauxes had been toppled by barbarians by the time it was revealed that Iuz was behind the return of "Vatun." Nyrond barely managed to fight off Sevvord Redbeard, but much of her northern realms were razed in the process. The Sheldomar Valley fell in from the east to Turrosh Mak's army of humanoids who soon allied themselves with Iuz and from the north to Ket's dark knights and hordes of Iuz's humanoids. Even indomitable Greyhawk fell when a cult dedicated to an entity known only as the Falcon swallowed the city up from the inside. The Duchy and County of Urnst followed in rapid succession. The Lordship of the Isles, Onnwal, the Hold of the Sea Princes, Sunndi, and the See of Medegia all came under Scarlet Brotherhood control towards the end of the war, although Sunndi and Onnwal were eventually liberated by a combination of patriotic uprisings and outside aid. Redbeard and the Stonefists continued to serve Iuz, and although the Suel barbarians withdrew from the Great Kingdom, they took with them vast plunder from Rauxes and surrounding lands, leaving little but destitute feuding independent fiefdoms in their wake. Some say the Baklunish lands to the far west escaped much of the devastation, but none have been able to truly corroborate the story. In all, only a few nation states remained.

Prince Reydrich, the ruler of South Province in the Great Kingdom, managed to salvage part of his realm and proclaimed himself the new Overking with his capital in Zelradton. While Irongate managed to hold out against the Scarlet Brotherhood's predations towards the end of the war, the rest of the Iron League fared poorly. What little of Almor remained was annexed by Nyrond or Ahlissa. Nyrond, for is part, remained a shadow of its former self, forced to guard itself weakly on all fronts from potentially hostile invaders. It is rumored that the Vale of the Mage remained somehow unscathed, but since that land was little traveled anyway, the truth of such rumors are difficult to verify.

As Iuz's forces began to exhaust themselves, proposals for a unified alliance of the remaining nations met with greater and greater acceptance. However old enmities still raged between the sundered Iron League and the Scarlet Brotherhood. Nyrond did not entirely trust the new Overking in Zelradton and the free city-states of the Solnor Compact called him a pretender. Onnwal is tired of strife and wishes to resign itself from international affairs while Sunndi elves have yet to agree with the humans on a new balanced form of government, although neither have the strength to create a nation-state on their own. Meanwhile, Iuz's armies rest, regroup, and rearm, practically frothing at the mouth for the next great battle and preparing for the final drive into the only lands that could be even remotely considered free.

A shadow has fallen over the world of Oerth and Iuz's influence can be felt even in lands where he has little power. His agents spread corruption throughout the few remaining kingdoms and the taint of his evil is seen everywhere. No one can escape from the Lord of Pain's depravity. Even those known for unreproachable morality have taken to violent and dispicable acts in a haunting manner. Evil pervades society in an unnatural way, leading many to believe that end times are near. Some predict that the Dark Lord will soon return from the nether regions from which he was banished to cast all Oerth into oblivion. Others claim that salvation can be found through the Lord of the Spidered Throne who alone knows the Old One's secret weakness. Many hear these calls of doomsayers and desperately grasp for any shred of hope to rid them of the oppressive shackles of Iuz. In a chilling move indicative of the times, Iuz has had the Free City of Greyhawk renamed the City of Darkhawk and made it a regional capital in his new empire of evil.

The gods have not intervened leaving many to believe they no longer care for the fate of Oerth. Most good churches have been oppressed into near extinction or abandoned in hopelessness by their faithful. Even neutral churches struggle in these dark times. There is nary but a tiny glimpse of hope for those who wish for brighter days. There are rumors of a secretive organization whose members seek to return the Flanaess to righteousness, to purge the taint that covers the land like an open sore. But whether these rumors are true or merely the last signs of hope is open to discussion. However, there are still those who independently resist the foul power the Iuz and the spread of taint over the land, whether out of mere self-preservation or noble ideal. This is their story.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
*Campaign Rules*

*Character Creation:* Use 25 point buy for ability scores. Average starting gold. The following books are required: Player's Handbook and Heroes of Horror. I recommend that players design their characters using these books in conjunction with the core rules and the Player's Handbook II, although I will allow other things on a case-by-case basis. I'm fine with most WotC material although I may consider other sources if you provide me the text of the rule you wish to use, especially if it fits the theme well. _The cleric class is highly discouraged since clerics are discriminated against both inside and outside the Empire. Additionally, it is rumored there are places where conduits to deific power are inhibited although natural divine magic, such as that granted to druids, and the more recent practiced divine magic, such as that practiced by archivists, does not seem affected. The archivist from HoH is a good alternative to the cleric._ PCs may follow any Greyhawk religion but Iuz, but bear in mind good and neutral temples are all-but non-existant and evil temples not dedicated to Iuz are few. Your character is not likely to belong to a church.

I reserve the right to create a list of restricted items and add to it as necessary, but if the players can police themselves and use reasonable builds this will be unnecessary. 

*Special Rules*
This campaign uses the taint rules from Heroes of Horror. Expect to be dealing with it a lot.

To keep the game grim and gritty, I will be using the Injury system for damage from UA 113.

*Sign-Up Instructions*
Post here to sign up. Email me (by clicking my screen name and looking under contact info) within three days or I will give your spot to another player. I will accept up to four players and two alternates. Alternates must have character sheets ready. I may accept more players as the game progresses. As soon as I have four players and two alternates with ready characters, I will begin the campaign.

*Campaign Guidelines*
I log on EN World everyday so chances are I will be able to post every day. I prefer players who can post at least once a day, but if several players are unable to post that regularly, I can be flexible. Please inform me if you will unable to post for a while. Use quotations or colored text for in-character speech. Use normal text for character actions and descriptions. Use faded (grey) text for out of character conversation. No editing please.

Missing players who fail to notify me of their absence will have their PCs treated as if lost until they return. As a rule of thumb, if I can go through an entire page without seeing a single post from that player, the character is missing. Perhaps the character got lost in an alleyway or sidestreet. Maybe the character went down the wrong passage in a dungeon. You get the idea. Players who fail to notify me after more than five pages will have their characters retired from the campaign and treated as permanently lost, probably claimed by the evil taint that lurks everywhere and driven insane or killed. In such an event I will give the player's spot to the next alternate, whose character will be introduced at the nearest convenience.

For speed, combat will be handled using a semi-simultaneous combat system. At the beginning of each round, players declare their actions. I roll initiative each round and resolve actions in the most reasonable fashion. Be sure to include important qualifiers such as "if there are no enemies in range, I use total defense" or "if I cannot target at least two orcs without hitting my allies, I cast magic missile instead of fireball." But I'm not an ogre and I won't try to screw you by making poor tactical choices. I will draw tactical maps on Dundjinni and make jpegs available at the beginning of each combat round (they may be graphic-intensive but I will try to keep the size down). Players should decide on default marching/standing orders such as cross formation, echelon, line, zig-zag, etc. and inform me whenever they wish to change. Characters who wish to wander ahead of the group or on their own should note they are breaking formation to do so, otherwise, I will presume the whole group goes along.

This campaign will emphasize storytelling over tactical play. That said, a little bit of tactical forethought will not hurt you since some battles will be challenging. I will typically not use ELs higher than two levels above the party level, but do not expect the world to tailor itself to your party. Do not expect that I will make a boneheart (Iuz's most powerful followers) an EL 7 encounter just because your party is 5th level. There will be occassional encounters that you are simply not intended to fight, but may appear to be a fight anyway. You must use guile, wit, or diplomacy to make your way through these encounters, but it is up to you to figure out which encounters are the overpowering ones. Sometimes skills (like Gather Information or Sense Motive) can help you determine which encounters are appropriate for your party. The campaign will involve a mix of dungeons, wilderness, and political intrigue, so all character types can thrive. A balanced party including an arcane caster, divine caster, skill master, and fighting specialist is recommended, but not required. Horror will be an important concept throughout the campaign and there will be regular dark descriptions and depraved scenes. If you dislike mature or horrific subject matter, then this campaign is not for you. However, I will try to model the horror more after HP Lovecraft or Edgar Allen Poe than "modern" concepts of horror like Scream, Underworld, or Stephen King. Pulp can be fun, but I don't find it particularly horrific.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Feb 12, 2007)

Two and a half days later and no interest has thus far been expressed in this? Madness! Well, I, at least, am very interested. Waffling between a few different character ideas, though, and I'm willing to play just about everything, so perhaps I will wait to finalize a character and write up a sheet until others express interest in certain roles, so that I might see what the party is in need of. Leaning towards a divine caster (probably archivist, possibly druid) at the moment, but I have a few other things in mind.

I also have a couple questions, if you do not mind. First, concerning possible other class choices...would you allow the urban ranger variant class from Unearthed Arcana? And second, do you wish us to post our character sheets in this thread or e-mail them to you?


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 12, 2007)

OK. I don't have heroes of horror, and I'm really in too many games already.  But I am a big greyhawk fan, and it sounds like airwalkrr has put a lot of though in this one.  If you'll have me, I'd consider joining.  Probably with a monk.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 12, 2007)

Blind Azathoth said:
			
		

> I also have a couple questions, if you do not mind. First, concerning possible other class choices...would you allow the urban ranger variant class from Unearthed Arcana?




Yes, I see no reason not to, although this will not be a primarily urban campaign. I wish to include several environments in roughly equal proportion, including but not limited to, wilderness, dungeon, and urban.



			
				Blind Azathoth said:
			
		

> And second, do you wish us to post our character sheets in this thread or e-mail them to you?




Email me.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 12, 2007)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> OK. I don't have heroes of horror, and I'm really in too many games already.  But I am a big greyhawk fan, and it sounds like airwalkrr has put a lot of though in this one.  If you'll have me, I'd consider joining.  Probably with a monk.




Assuming we can find a way to get you familiarized with the Taint rules, I would be happy to have you. You can consult the SRD version of Taint rules, but they differ from the Heroes of Horror Taint rules in several ways. I will see about creating a short list of the important differences for you. After we have run this campaign for a while if you like it and intend to stick with it, I would recommend picking up Heroes of Horror, if for nothing else than the options available to you within that will help you battle the tainted minion of Iuz.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 13, 2007)

Still need two players and two alternates!


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 13, 2007)

Gah... If I were more enamoured to the speed of PbP, I would be so on this. I don't have HoH, but I had a fleeting concept of a character who is in fact, evil, and wants to overthrow Iuz so that he himself can become a hero and use that as leverage to become a new ruler. Not a very nice guy, but not really into pain and suffering for its own sake, like some evil overlords he knows.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 13, 2007)

If there's still room to join, I'd be interested in playing a dark version of my trademark character. Since we post on a number of forums together, you will probably know the many stories of *Ivid The Bowman*. (Basically, Ranger or Scout.)

Alternatively, I'd like to play a rogue or another kind of stealthy character, if that's possible.

What would be the party's starting level?


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 14, 2007)

Ivid, your ideas sound just fine.

Characters start at 1st level. Nitty gritty!


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 14, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Gah... If I were more enamoured to the speed of PbP, I would be so on this. I don't have HoH, but I had a fleeting concept of a character who is in fact, evil, and wants to overthrow Iuz so that he himself can become a hero and use that as leverage to become a new ruler. Not a very nice guy, but not really into pain and suffering for its own sake, like some evil overlords he knows.




Well if you get over the speed of pbp, there is room for one more player.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 14, 2007)

Perfect, I'll then think of a good level 1 character.  

*The Bowman* would be way too powerful for this game, and another trademark figure *Callahan the Snake* maybe wouldn't fit into the action.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 14, 2007)

I am currently of a monk or ninja, a returning exile from southern oerth, or maybe from the Chainmail lands.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 14, 2007)

If you want to do an oriental themed concept, we will need to talk about how your character got to the Flanaess, as he/she likely did not originate there. I'm also wary about having two oriental-themed characters in the game. Now if you were willing to do Scarlet Brotherhood monks, that would probably be quite alright, even ninja might fit (with all their focus on assassination). Anyway, email me and we can discuss it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 15, 2007)

Still have room for one more player and two alternates. At this rate, I will probably just start if we get the four players.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 15, 2007)

Email sent.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 15, 2007)

Reply sent.

And still have an opening.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you! I think this can be very intriguing!


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 16, 2007)

I've been looking at this board for a while questioning if I really want to join this, and I have to say it's grown on me.  I'm thinking of doing a swashbuckler from complete warrior if that's ok


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2007)

I should note that I haven't been able to put together my monk.  I am really too busy to join another game, despite the promise this one seems to hold.  Good luck with it, but I won't be joining.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 16, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> I've been looking at this board for a while questioning if I really want to join this, and I have to say it's grown on me.  I'm thinking of doing a swashbuckler from complete warrior if that's ok




Not only is it ok, but I will give the swashbuckler +1d6 sneak attack at 4th, 8th, 12th, 16th, and 20th since I think the class is a little weak. Email me with your character concept.

And thanks for letting my know Manzanita. Good luck with your other games!


----------



## bestone (Feb 18, 2007)

Still looking for players? i'd like to join


----------



## dave_o (Feb 18, 2007)

This game looks amazing and I LOVE alternative (read: GRITTY) realities of established settings, but I really know very very little about Greyhawk. How much in a bad way does this put me as far as being able to join...?  :\


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 19, 2007)

Actually, I'm going to be backing out.  Sorry, but I've got too much on my plate already


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 19, 2007)

I am in, charactergeneration just had to be postponed a wee bit due to, well, carnival.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 19, 2007)

Here are the players so far:

*Confirmed*
Blind Azathoth
Ivid
dave_o

*Interested*
bestone

Bestone, I would be happy to have you along. Email me with a character concept at your earliest convenience.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 20, 2007)

Working on my hero...


----------



## dave_o (Feb 20, 2007)

Get my e-mail airwalkrr?


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Feb 20, 2007)

Working on a couple of character possibilities, myself.

dave_o, bestone: do either of you have a specific party role you wish to fill--warrior, arcanist, etc.? My primary concern is being able to provide what the party needs, and I am trying to hold off on submitting a final character until knowing what it is that we require...


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 20, 2007)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Get my e-mail airwalkrr?




Yes. Did you not receive my reply? If not, I will resend.


----------



## dave_o (Feb 20, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Yes. Did you not receive my reply? If not, I will resend.




I sent you three possible character concepts, to make sure we're talking about the same e-mail.  I've not recieved a reply, but just to be sure my e-mail is v.dave.peyton@gmail.com

*Blind Azathoth*, I've got a couple of ideas but I'm really willing to play any of the three. One's an arcanist, one's a warrior type, and one's...kind of a warrior type?

Lemmie see what airwalkrr thinks would work best in this campaign since I know little and less about Greyhawk.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 20, 2007)

I resent. All your concepts would work well actually.


----------



## dave_o (Feb 20, 2007)

Well then, cut and paste from my e-mail...



			
				Me! said:
			
		

> A human Rogue/Fighter, essentially a solider who's seen the terrible ravages of Iuz's war, lost all faith in gods, and darkens whatever room he's in. No nonsence to the core, his family and friends hopelessly lost in the tides of war, he simply fights because he knows little else.




I'll get this built and posted here in a bit.


----------



## dave_o (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 21, 2007)

Just sent the mail with my character description.  

When can we start?


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 21, 2007)

dave_o, please edit your character sheet out of your post and send it to me privately via email. I'd like to keep character details private.

Ivid, we can start as soon as I have at least four players with characters created. So far I have two, you and dave_o. If it is hard to drum up enough interest, I would be willing to start with as few as three, but I'd prefer not to.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 21, 2007)

That's fine. I was just wondering if you were intending to start on a fixed date, or if you were just waiting for more players.

You might want to advertise the game over at Canonfire, though. The Darkhawk concept received some discussion there, so some of the fellow CFers might be interested.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 22, 2007)

If there's still an opening, I'd love to join. Mulling over some character concepts, will email 'em later.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 22, 2007)

blind_azathoth has now sent me a character. I am waiting on a fourth character submission, and then we can begin. Bestone and Drzombie, whoever sends me a character first is in. Drzombie, the character concepts you sent me are fine.


----------



## dave_o (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm extremely stoked.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't have HoH but if you'ld like another eager, experienced player, I can research these Taint rules fairly easily..

My concept would be a knight.. not the class, but the mindset.. A protector of good, clad in armour wielding a shield and sword to defend his friends.. Sir Jonathon.

He's not actually a knight, but was a squire, his knight, the original Sir Jonathon died, but told his son (the character) to take his stuff and uphold good, for there would be a day when the evil would be purged.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 23, 2007)

Jemal,

I haven't received a 4th character submission yet, so if you beat the others to it, I will give you a spot.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 25, 2007)

The campaign has begun!

The first thread is posted here.

Players:
Ivid
Blind Azathoth
dave_o
Jemal

Alternates:
bestone
DrZombie

(I have not received characters from the alternates, but if you wish to remain an alternate, please send me a character to have on hand just in case.)


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 25, 2007)

Woohooo!


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 25, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> The campaign has begun!
> 
> The first thread is posted here.
> 
> ...





Will do


----------



## Jemal (Feb 25, 2007)

WOOHOO!!!! 
I'M IN!! 

Posting..


----------



## dave_o (Feb 26, 2007)

Argh way to start when I'm out of town for the weekend! Posting.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 2, 2007)

Just a note: What about leveling us up all at the same time? - I have made the experience that XP counting can be ennerving some times.  Just my two cents, however. Great game, so far!


----------



## Jemal (Mar 2, 2007)

Leveling up at the same time is fine and a simple way to do things, the only reason I dont usually do it is b/c it doesn't take into account XP costs of item creation/spells, or Bonus XP someone may get for certain circumstances/roleplaying, and it doesn't account for XP penalty due to uneven levels.  Or for characters who miss an encounter, and yet learn just as much as the others.  

That's not saying I think it'll be a problem, though.. I personally prefer the simpler route in PBP, and usually these factors don't matter. (When's the last time you crafted an item AFTER the game started?  I haven't done it in almost a year... never online..)


OH, and PS - I'm Canadian, so I do understand Metric, but I didn't think Greyhawk had gone Metric, and even if it has, Jonathon obviously hasn't.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't mind tracking XP for a PBP game. I usually use a simpler XP variant in home campaigns just to save time, even though I prefer the RAW.

Jemal, why do you mention metric? Or do I need to check the thread today?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 2, 2007)

Balin is apparently into Meters. (see thread.)


----------



## dave_o (Mar 2, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> I don't mind tracking XP for a PBP game. I usually use a simpler XP variant in home campaigns just to save time, even though I prefer the RAW.
> 
> Jemal, why do you mention metric? Or do I need to check the thread today?




So you're keeping track of our XP?


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 3, 2007)

Yea, I am keeping track of it and I will inform you when you level. But players like seeing how much XP they earn.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 3, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Balin is apparently into Meters. (see thread.)




 Hey, I am a continental European! I am all into meters!


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 3, 2007)

Will toss my name in the hat on this one. I will send you an e-mail also, but I think with this group I will be an alt for a good while..

Whoops..realized I would make alt #3 which isn't kept on the books...


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, I haven't received characters from either of the other two alts, so if you send me a character, you will be alt #1.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 4, 2007)

Rog. Will get you something dwarven before the end of the day.


----------

